

Ask HN: From where do you buy a domain ? - ideamonk

Where would I find a .com domain at cheaper rate? Wheres do you buy domain from and why? who is popular, who is trustworthy ?
======
shutter
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=339823>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=186369>

I use NameCheap, myself.

------
ComputerGuru
1and1 - though I wouldn't ever buy hosting from them.

~~~
jyothi
oh yeah. we had a terrible time with their support. I use softlayer (and ec2
for not so critical sites or with multiple servers). works for me.

------
satyajit
Straight from the src: www.netsol.com Everyone else is 2ndary, they try to
force some hosting option on you.

------
Hates_
<http://www.joker.com>

------
jyothi
godaddy.com

